# Nail care.............has anyone seen this on TV ?



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Just wondered about this & if it truely would work & last ? I wonder about it staying sharp, batteries, etc ? 

I haven't read over the site as I just looked it up on the net & copied the link to post here for opinions.

Anyone own or what do you think ?

http://www.peticure.com/


Thanks.........


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

I was thinking of buying the safe guard attachment that turns a dremel into a pedicure, but I can't seem to find a sizing/fit chart on it. Anyone know what dremels the safe guard attachment fits? my dremel is old and It might not fit...


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I use and ordinary Dremel with a sanding sleeve to do the dogs' nails. You don't need any special safety attachments.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

My friend that is a groomer and works in vets office said that is this a dangerous tool, said the attachments catch the fur or something and hurts the pets which in turn makes it even hard for them to trust you to clip nails she advise me to not get this


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a battery powered Dremel marketed for dogs nails. The batteries are fine until I work on Doeraks nails which are made of steel!


This one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000C6DZ2

What I do is clip first then grind down closer to the quick and smooth the edges with the Dremel.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mkennelsMy friend that is a groomer and works in vets office said that is this a dangerous tool, said the attachments catch the fur or something and hurts the pets which in turn makes it even hard for them to trust you to clip nails she advise me to not get this


Somebody told me this for long hair dogs, slip an old nylon stocking over the paw and poke holes for the claws. The stocking keeps the long hair away from the wheel.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have two longcoat shepherds and have never had a problem with their hair catching. Now if the OWNER has long hair, I suggest pinning it up out of the way since you'll be leaning over your dog while you dremel. Fortunately, I did not have to learn this the hard way, someone else suggested it. I also use a dust mask since there is a lot of nail dust produced, and I have asthma. 

I have caught my cat's hair - one time I was dremeling Cassidy's nails and Elvis came over to check out the treats I was giving her and I shoved him away.....with the hand holding the dremel, lol! Doh! It caught some of his tail hair, but he's a Maine **** and he has plenty of hair left.









When I do D & K's nails I pinch each nail between my fingers while I dremel, which stabilizes the nail and makes the grinding go much faster, plus it keeps the hair out of the way of the tool. 

But if it's a concern, I've heard about the stocking trick too - I think Betty in MA, (who has 3 longcoats, including the famous Taser), does it that way. Her dogs have longer hair on their feet than mine do, and she trims it periodically, which I've never had to do.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

What ever happened to go ol' training the dog to sit and have his/her nails clipped? I think it should be a mandatory when getting a puppy used to being handled. Touching paws, and teeth, ears, etc., so when its necessary to clean ears, or clip nails that it isnt world war 3! I use regular nail cutters and put them in a down stay on their side, and quickly clip all four paws and its over in seconds with a fun game of catch afterwards.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Ailyn, your point is well made. 

The routine you describe is exactly what I do, once a week. Only I use a Dremel instead of clippers. All of my dogs lie quietly and get a manicure. 

Same idea, different tool. 

Doesn't matter what tool you use, if you don't start early with a puppy and make it fun, any grooming routine will be impossible as they get older.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree - I prefer the dremel over clippers because I can take more off at a time without the worry of quicking them. With black nails it's impossible to know where the quick is. I like to keep the nails very short so they don't clack on our hardwood floors. Quicking with clippers is painful and messy, but if you accidentally go too far with a dremel, it doesn't hurt, and it barely bleeds at all. The nails are also ground smooth with a dremel rather than the sharp edges that clippers leave.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: tibvixie101What ever happened to go ol' training the dog to sit and have his/her nails clipped?


You still have to train to use the Dremel. They are noisy and scary. But my dogs like the Dremel better because it hasn't hurt them.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, out of the 4 dogs..........3 do pretty good at the good old nail clipper way. The 1 does fair !

I just have a soild black dog now & am afraid to do his nail. I have, but have got hurt him & it wasn't even cut back far. He freaked. I didn't hit the quick or anything. I hate to clip the nails dry b/c they crack & can't give them a bath everytime I clip !

Not sure how the dremel works or what kind to get, but if it's better than clippers or the thing I posted.............I will use. Please post kinds you use.

How do you know how far you can dremel though ? Do you still need to cut & then dremel ? Just wanted to get away from cracking the nail. I feel this hurts them also.

~Thanks~


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Nail care.............has anyone seen this on*

How to Dremel


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Nail care.............has anyone seen this on*



> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> How do you know how far you can dremel though ? Do you still need to cut & then dremel ?


This is a wonderful website on how to dremel dogs nails: 

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html

The pictures will show you how far you can go on the nail. You only dremel- no clipping involved.

When I clipped I also had to file as the nails were left to sharp for my taste. Using the dremel saves me that step and I don't have to worry about cutting the quick.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI have two longcoat shepherds and have never had a problem with their hair catching. *Now if the OWNER has long hair, I suggest pinning it up out of the way since you'll be leaning over your dog while you dremel. Fortunately, I did not have to learn this the hard way, someone else suggested it*.


Unfortunately, I learned that one the hard way....not fun


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the links..............will read over. *smiles*


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

My trainer just got a Peticure for her dogs. She has Border collies and couldn't use a regular Dremel because it would catch the hair on their toes. 

I saw the Peticure and it is actually quite nice. It apparently holds a charge really well (better than my stupid Dremel does) and I like the way the head on it is set up. If I had a dog with long hair on its toes, I would definately get a Peticure. I love using the Dremel on Ris since it's easier to keep her nails trimmed and I don't have to worry about quicking her.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I just saw this on T.V. today!
It does sound nice. 
We use the dremmel as well, got lazy last week and my husband used the regular clipper and sure enough he hit Allie's quick








She was a good sport about it though.
The Peticure doesnt seem that expensive, I think it said 29.99 on T.V., I don't remember how much the dremmel was.
If we didnt already have a dremmel I think I would try it.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I have mistakenly hit the quick and it hurts. I've never drawn blood...but it still stings. So, I don't trust myself. And, now she doesn't trust me and the clipper. 

But, after studying the link shown on this thread (a few months ago)...I got the dremel. We successfully introduced her to the dremel and slowly but surely have been able to trim her nails.

The most recent trim was SO cool! She actually handed me her paws when I was ready to trim. I nearly fell down.









I think she is just so happy that she doesn't have to worry about getting quicked.

I just today saw the ad for the Peticure...and it piqued my interest because of the cover. I wonder what the benefit of the cover is?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I up in the air about using a dremel or getting this.

I'm just not sure about Peticure lasting ! Do the batteries take & crap over time, tools need replaced, etc ???

On the dremel........what kind of end attachment do you use on it ? Any pic ? They make cordless ? With this, can you still hit the quick though, right ? That's why I like peticure..........I bet it only lets you only go so far.

Hubby has a dremel, but not it's not a dog type dremel.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

The Dremel I have was purchased at Lowes (home improvement store). Its a 2 speed cordless - Multipro 7700. Not marketed for a dog tool. But, after researching there appeared to be no difference in the operation of the dog tool vs. this tool.

Really, I'm just trimming them down and smoothing them out. I don't stay on the nail long enough to get down to the quick.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I LOVE the dremel. Gracie now sits and drapes her paw over me to get trimmed. It doesn't hurt like the clippers do (I"m assuming). Our routine is: get the dremel bag, let Gracie sniff it, take out dremel, let Gracie lick it, put bag on couch, Gracie puts her head in it







then she sits and lets me do the nails. It was a long process to gain trust since the clippers were less than trustworthy (or was that me?)







I have been doing all front nails for a few weeks. Finally we've gotten to the point where she trusts the back being done (where she has squirmed the most in the past). It's great. We can do it while sitting watching TV. I hesitate to use the shield like the item on TV. I prefer holding each individual nail and seeing what I am doing.


----------

